# Saturday was moving day-Monarch 12CK



## Jeff-in-PA (Sep 17, 2012)

No pics of loading, I forgot my camera :wall: 
Scott brought the lathe out on a fork truck. The trailer was stabilized with jackstands under the back. The headstock end was placed on the back of the trailer ( fork truck as close as possible) and the tailstock end was set on jackstands. Forks were lowered and stability was checked before he back ed up. He picked up the end and pushed it up farther on the trailer until the balance point was centered in between the axles.

Here's the lathe at home on my former neighbors dual axle trailer





Put the rollers ( borrowed from work ) under the 4x4s ( lag bolted to the frame) and rolled it back to the ramps. Took the front rollers off and used my 3 ton floor jack to keep the 4x4s about a 1/4" off the ramps. Jackstands under the back of the trailer and the tongue jack was extended to recuce movement.
Neighbor John on the left and neighbor Vic on the right












Used the come a long to slowly lower the lathe down the ramp. When the back rollers reached the ramp, 1-1/2" pipe (four pieces) were used until the front reached the ground. Then the rollers went on the front and the pipes were used in the back.

Finally got it in place ( see it on the left side where I removed a wall to get it in? )








First cut, facing an exhaust spigot for a kawasaki triple motorcycle after welding to make sure it's flat. The lathe works great ;D


----------



## kvom (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice job!

I would have taken off the chuck and tailstock during the move, but you had it well thought out, so no big issues.


----------



## Propforward (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nicely done! That looks like a solid piece of equipment.

Um......I'm a bit of a motorcycle enthusiast - and would love to see that kawasaki triple as well!


----------

